

Amazon is testing a new design – Usability or SEO? - tomaltman
http://tomaltman.com/amazon-is-testing-a-new-design-usability-or-seo/

======
paulhauggis
I've seen this design on and off since May 2011. After they played around with
it in June, many sellers (including me) were having tons of issues on the
site. This may be the reason why they haven't switched it over yet.

